# Lp Regulator



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

As I prepared to go camping this weekend, I noticed that I was out of propane.







As I had not used much since I last filled the tanks, I knew something was amiss.

First, I realized that I had made the mistake of leaving one of the tanks open after our last trip (three weeks ago).







But, ironically, that is what helped me find the problem _before_ leaving on this camping trip.

I have a single stage automatic changeover regulator that I think is used on most of the Outbacks:









When I opened the secondary tank, I could hear (and smell) propane leaking from the compartment. As I followed the sound and smell, I found that it was leaking from a plastic cover at the pivot point of the switch. When I put my thumb over it, I could hear the pitch change, confirming that I was affecting the flow.

A quick trip to the RV parts department at a nearby dealer, and $35 later, I was back in business. OK - make that $62 later ... I had to refill my primary propane tank!









Has anyone else had a similar problem with their regulator?

Happy camping!
- Roger


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I did on my 05 Outback. Dealer replaced under warranty. Had same issue with my Dutchman which was the TT before my Outback. Dealer mailed me the part.

John


----------

